# Just arrived in Maadi looking for friends



## nessa22 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello My Name is Vanessa I am from the UK 

My husband Trevor and myself have just arrived in Maadi after spending 3 years in Singapore 

We will be moving into our apartment 1st March 

I would like to know if there are any Expats ladies still here wanting to meet up for a coffee or lunch or what ever anyone does here to make friends 

While in singapore I met lots of really nice friendly people hopeing to do the same here

Vanessa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are lots of expat clubs in Maadi, you will find plenty of friends so don't worry.
Let us know when you get here and we can point you in the right direction and of course
Welcome to the forum

Maiden


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

nessa22 said:


> Hello My Name is Vanessa I am from the UK
> 
> My husband Trevor and myself have just arrived in Maadi after spending 3 years in Singapore
> 
> ...


hello there, wow from singapore to cairo, that must have been a little bit of a shock for you.
Nevertheless you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## nessa22 (Nov 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are lots of expat clubs in Maadi, you will find plenty of friends so don't worry.
> Let us know when you get here and we can point you in the right direction and of course
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Maiden


Hi we are here now

staying in the hotel "

Vanessa


----------



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

nessa22 said:


> Hi we are here now
> 
> staying in the hotel "
> 
> Vanessa


Hi Vanessa, 
just read your post ... my husband and myself have also recently moved to Cairo .. and we are putting up at a hotel .. waiting to finalise an apartment in Maadi ... 
Anyway , as i was going throughthe forum and some research on the internet .. i believe there is CSA in Maadi , where theh have meet ups and BBQ evenings and a host of other activities etc ... a gym .... So i reckon , that will be a good place to meet new people ... i intend to do the same ... 
Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Vanessa, no one is answering their phone to me lol so I will not be down in Maadi tonight but there is nothing to stop you and your husband going along to the club to have a look etc, btw they show all the premier football matches. Take i.d with you,

Chris


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I made friends here.

After listening to this lady with spider web pencilled eyebrows and oh so Farah Fawcett 80's blue mascara argue with her husband about how she had to sleep in the car on Christmas he looked like a seasoned drinker by his red bulbous nose it was my turn to buy a round they became quite animated and they had cocktails while I only ever had 15LE Heineken

Welcome to Egypt

Hope things go better for you than me in socalising


----------



## Katja24 (Jun 7, 2011)

nessa22 said:


> Hello My Name is Vanessa I am from the UK
> 
> My husband Trevor and myself have just arrived in Maadi after spending 3 years in Singapore
> 
> ...


hi,
my husband and I arrived here at the end of March.
I am German and my other half is Welsh, recently evacuated from Libya, struggling to socialise here. 
Did you manage to find any meet ups?
Katja


----------



## nessa22 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hello*



Katja24 said:


> hi,
> my husband and I arrived here at the end of March.
> I am German and my other half is Welsh, recently evacuated from Libya, struggling to socialise here.
> Did you manage to find any meet ups?
> Katja


Hi Karja

I am in the uk at the moment but will be back 20th June 

Have joined a couple of things 

Will send you my phone number when I get back to maadi and we can maybe meet up for a coffee

Vanessa


----------



## Katja24 (Jun 7, 2011)

nessa22 said:


> Hi Karja
> 
> I am in the uk at the moment but will be back 20th June
> 
> ...


Good morning Vanessa, 
that would be great!

Katja


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*New too*

Hi Ladies,
I arrive at the end of the month to join my husband both english and lived in Dubai before this move let me know if any of you are up for meeting me.
V


----------

